# What happened? Burned?



## The Mutant (May 3, 2013)

So, this is the smallest of my roths, my 'Jim Krull' x 'CC' cross naturally, and as you can see, it's not doing so great. I had in in the terrarium during winter, as a precaution, and then I moved it back under the T5 now when spring arrived. These brown tips on the leaves happened almost instantly and I think it's because I had the T5 mounted too close to the Paphs (I also noticed that my MK started getting yellowish on the leaves closest to the light), so it got burned.

My questions are; what are its chances of survival and what should I do? I've already raised the T5, so that has been taken care of, but is there anything else I can do to help the little guy?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 3, 2013)

Same thing happened to my Paph gardineri under the T5HO! Those T5HO gets really hot. Should grow it lower maybe about 12 inches away.


----------



## The Mutant (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, especially if you have it hanging too close to the Paphs, it gets even hotter.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 3, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Yeah, especially if you have it hanging too close to the Paphs, it gets even hotter.



I mounted a fan near the T5HO and it reduced the heat!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2013)

Too hot. Move it away from the lights. I would cut the leaves a little below the dead areas and apply Captan powder. Should be OK.


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2013)

cut the leavse back to the green part with a sterile tool and hope for the best.


----------



## The Mutant (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I'll move it and cut the second top most leaf since the bottom one is, quite literary, toast. Then it's time for finger crossing...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2013)

Back to the terrarium.
Does it have any roots?


----------



## The Mutant (May 21, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Back to the terrarium.
> Does it have any roots?


I have no idea actually... It must have some since it's still alive and not sagging or looking depressed, right (and the new leaf is growing)? I have it in a clear plastic pot, but I can't see any root activity going on. I think I'll wait for a bit longer before I start fuzzing with the roots...

Let's just say that after the incident with my other roth and my MK, I'm very VERY cautious when it comes to checking the roots on my Paphs. :wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2013)

good luck


----------

